# اقتراح بخصوص التنسيق



## Jesus Son 261 (22 فبراير 2010)

*تنسيق المواضيع و المشاركات مش حلو يا جماعة

بقترح انو يتم تكبير الخط و توسيطه في المشاركات
بشكل افتراضي

عشان يكون اوضح و اسهل و اكثر راحة في الاستعراض

بدل ما الخط الافتراضي دلوقتي صغير و يتعب العين

اكيد المدير عارف الطريقة
و لو مش عارف حد يقولي و انا اعملهالكم

و الامر متروك ليكم

سلام و نعمة*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 مارس 2010)

اسمع رأيكم طيب
حتي لو كان رفض


----------



## nerooo_jesus (2 مارس 2010)

مش عارفة اكيد ادارة المنتدى هتشوووف الموضوع دة


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (6 مارس 2010)

منتظرين


----------



## tawfik jesus (8 مارس 2010)

الخط منيح ... يمكن المشكلة من عندك من الشاشة .. افحص


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 مارس 2010)

*


tawfik jesus قال:



			الخط منيح ... يمكن المشكلة من عندك من الشاشة .. افحص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الخط صغير شوية

انا قصدي بدل ما يكون الخط الافتراضي ينزل بالشكل اللي نزلت بيه مشاركتك

انا عاوزه ينزل بالشكل اللي نزلت بيه مشاركتي

من غير ما انا انسقها و اكبر الخط و اعمله لون اسود و اوسطه
وهكذا*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أبريل 2010)

*فينكم يا ادارة !!!​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أبريل 2010)

صح ياريت الخط الافتراضى يبقى   Arial

بدل  tahoma​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (6 أبريل 2010)

*


tasoni queena قال:



صح ياريت الخط الافتراضى يبقى   Arial

بدل  tahoma​

أنقر للتوسيع...


Arial - bold - size 3 - centred - 

و ممكن يكون اللون black 

او يفضل ع حاله

بس المهم الادارة ترد علينا و تقولنا ايه رأيها
حتي لو الاقتراح مرفوض​*


----------

